# Treffen am 10.08.  ???



## MxkxFxsh (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo an Alle.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust *am 10.08. *  sich auf Fehmarn zutreffen?
Egal ob mit BB oder sonstwie, hauptsache mal wieder raus an die Küste.   
Je nachdem wie das Wetter und der Wind ist werden wir uns irgendwo auf Fehmarn aufhalten und ordentlich fischen und Spass haben.
Werde mein neues BB einweihen und wenn alles passt bleibe ich mit meinem kleinem Zelt die Nacht über da.
Mal BB-Nachtfischen ausprobieren !

Also.....wer will mitmachen ??
Samstag vormittag sich treffen und dann loslegen.  :q


----------



## Maddin (31. Juli 2002)

Hi Mike!

Ich bin dabei, wenn dein Grill es auch ist  :q 
(und nicht gerade Blitz, Donner, Eis, Schnee....die Laune trüben)

Grüße


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Juli 2002)

@ Martin

Klaro ist mein Grill mit dabei !!   :k


----------



## Salmonelle (2. August 2002)

Hallo Mike,
würde mich ja brennend interessieren, weiß im Moment allerdings nich ob ich Urlaub für den Freitag davor kriege, nur Sa u. So. wäre mir ein bisschen zu kurz und ich habe etwas über 500 km vor mir. Müsste mal testen wie ich Zelt und das ganze BB-Gedöns auf meine 1300er kriege. Gerne würde ich mal wieder zwei Hobbies miteinander verbinden.
Also, wenn ich komme bin ich Freitag schon da.
Auf welchem Campingplatz finde ich Dich denn?

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## schlot (2. August 2002)

Andernmal vielleicht, 
Fehmarn würd mich schon mal reizen.
Bin vom 19. - 31.8 im Raum Husum Flensburg.
Gruß aus Bayern
schlot


----------



## MxkxFxsh (2. August 2002)

@ Salmonelle
Eigentlich auf garkeinem Campingplatz.   
Wenn dann bleibe ich mit meiner Hundehütte gleich neben meinem Auto und fertig. Will ja bloß ein paar Stunden bubu machen und dann wieder fischen bis die Finger wund werden.
Falls aber doch ein Campingplatz angesagt ist, würde ich den bei Wallnau nehmen. Für eine Nacht und fertig.  :q 

Mach mal nen Anhänger an Deine 1300ter !  :g 
Du weisst doch, da rödelt man einwenig Schweißdraht rum....
 :q  :q  :q 

@ schlot
Schade.   Vielleicht ein anderes mal ?


----------



## Salmonelle (4. August 2002)

Hallo Mike,

hab´s gleich mal mit dem Schweißdraht probiert und ne Probefahrt gemacht. Der (Fahrrad-)Hänger von meine Mamma mußte dran glauben. Sah erst ganz gut aus, hüpfte ab 130 ein wenig, aber dann war auf der Autobahnauffahrt &quot;Schluß mit Lustich&quot;. Die langgezogene Links bergauf mit 80 war für den Hänger schon nach 10 m zu Ende, der Schweißdraht hatte sich aufgedröselt und die einsetzenden Zentrifugal- und Fliehkrafte sagten dem Hänger: &quot;Fahr geradeaus&quot;. Das tat der auch...:q :q :q
NEE. aber im Ernst, meine Mamma hat gar keinen Fahrradanhänger. Moppedfahren mit Hänger ist für mich kein richtiges Moppedfahren, irgendwie werd ichs schon fest kriegen, das Gepäck.
Wenn ich nun Urlaub krieg (weiß ich dann Dienstag) werde ich o.g. Campingplatz mal antesten. Deine Methode is mein Ding nich. War schon oft genug so bekloppt und habe im Auto gepennt(und werde es wohl auch wieder tun).Mein ganzer Körper sacht mir dann eine Woche lang:&quot; Danke schön&quot;. :c 
Aber wenn ich schon mit Bike Unterwegs bin dann brauch ich auch nen Campingplatz.

Also schaun mer mal
und Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. August 2002)

@ Mikefish
Kann leider nicht erscheinen :c . Muß arbeiten an dem Wochenende. Vielleicht ein anderes Mal. 

Ich würde es mal mit Naturköder ausprobieren. Butts laufen um diese Jahreszeit immer. Abends paar Tauwürmer in der Brandung werden auch immer gerne mal genommen. Der eine oder andere Aal wird sich dann verlaufen!
Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## MeFoMan (6. August 2002)

@Mike

Hallo mein väterlicher Freund,   

große Sch... wäre supergerne mitgekommen,
leider muß/darf ich an dem Wochenende arbeiten.
Mein Arbeitgeber richtet ein großes OpenAir aus
(Joe Cocker, UB 40, Marla Glen,...).
Da muß ich &quot;leider&quot; auch &acute;ran.

Gebt mal &acute;ne Info wie&acute;s war und macht viiiiele Fotos.

C U

Gruß

MeFoMan (Markus)
Der BB-Neuling aus dem Münsterland


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (6. August 2002)

*Moin*

Moin Mike,

wir haben auf Fehmarn am 10.8 auch wieder ein FFT Treffen mit Familien und Grillen etc. mal sehen vielleicht sieht man sich &quot;zufällig&quot; am Strand 

Wir Telefonieren am Samstag OK


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. August 2002)

@ Markus

*Schade.* Vielleicht passt es einander mal ?   


@ Marco

Na das wäre doch prima !  :k  Da würde ich aber voll den Grillmeister abgeben.
So wie das Wetter und der Wind vorraus gesagt wird, soll es bei Ostwind bleiben und das bis 6 Bft. 
Also wird das &quot;Mini-Treffen&quot; wohl in Wallnau stattfinden.
Ich werde morgen genaueres hier an dieser Stelle posten.
Wo wollt Ihr hin ???

Wäre aber doch prima wenn man sich mal wieder sieht. :q 
Telefonieren ist voll OK !


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (7. August 2002)

*gut*

Wäre Super, Wallnau ist doch Spitze gewesen :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. August 2002)

@ All

So wie es mit dem Wind aussieht, treffen wir uns am Samstag den 10.08. am *Strand von Wallnau* :m 
So ab 10:00 werde ich dort sein. Ich denke wir werden Spass haben.  :q 
Leider muss ich diesesmal mit dem Grillen passen, mein Grill hat den Löffel abgegeben und zur Zeit sind die leichten 08/15 Grill´s in Hannover alle ausverkauft.  :c 

Bitte denkt an Regenzeug´s, es sind immer wieder leichte Schauer angesagt und es kann auch mal ein Gewitter dabei sein, was für die Dorschangelei doch recht positiv ist. :k 
Denn je dunkler der Tag ist, umso näher kommt der Fisch unter Land.

Also bis denne........   :q


----------



## marioschreiber (8. August 2002)

Ich werde auf alle Fälle vorbeischauen.
Warscheinlich kann ich nicht so lange angeln, weil meine Frau arbeiten muß, und ich dann Kind und Hund hüten muß, aber vorbeischauen werde ich.
Stephan will auch mitkommen (99,9%ig) :q 

Wallnau : War gestern von ca. 20.00-02.00 Uhr da.
Sehr viel Leben im Wasser. Tobse ohne Ende, &quot;riesige&quot; Garnelen und ´ne Menge Tangläufer.
Hatte Kontakt mit einem (ca.)50er Hecht  !!! Auf Sicht angeworfen.
Hat den Streamer genommen, ist aber sofort wieder ausgestiegen.
Aus der Schleuse von Wallnau kommt momentan unheimlich viel Wasser, so das es den Hecht wohl in die Ostsee mitgerissen hat.

PS: sonst hatten wir keinen Fisch.
Ein BB-Angler hatte in der Zeit von 20.00 - 23.00 nur einen Dorsch von etwar 30-40 cm. (leider mitgenommen).


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. August 2002)

@ Mario

Klasse kommt mal vorbei. Spass werden wir auf alle Fälle haben! :q  :q 

Tja Wallnau ist immer wieder gut für eine Überraschung.  
Wir werden ja sehen am Samstag .......... :g


----------



## Maddin (9. August 2002)

@Mike
ich schau nachher mal nach, ob mein 08/15 Grill noch was
taucht....sach dann bescheid! Hast du noch Kohle? Ich versuche auch früher da zu sein......


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. August 2002)

Also Leute, in *Wallnau*  brennt Morgen (10.08.) die Luft, räuchert der Grill und werden die Angelkollegen Spass haben! :q  :q 
Ab ca 10:00 werden wir uns dort treffen und ganz vertieft der Angelleidenschaft fröhnen !! Ohne wenn und aber.

Fotos werden nachgereicht, damit Ihr seht *was Ihr verpasst habt!*   :q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. August 2002)

So, schnell noch duschen, einen Happen essen und dann mit Kind und Hund nach Wallnau.

Bis nachher...  



Grüße Stephan  :g


----------



## marioschreiber (10. August 2002)

So, schnell noch duschen, einen Happen essen und dann mit Kind und Hund nach Wallnau.

Bis nachher...  



Grüße Mario :g


----------



## Maddin (11. August 2002)

So, zu lang geduscht, zu lang gegessen und deswegen keinen
Stephan und Mario mit Kindern und Hunden in Wallnau gesehen  :q 

Danke für die Grüße, Jungs!

War ein schöner Tag! Lecker gegrillt, lecker Suppe...super
Wetter, die Mücken mochten schwarz sehr gerne #y ....

Fotos hamwa auch gemacht....allerdings ohne Fischchen


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2002)

Hallo,

jau das war ein Tag, echt Klasse !
Eigentlich hat alles geklappt, so wie Maddin schon geschrieben hat.   

Danke Dir Maddin, werde gerne mal wieder mit Dir fischen gehen !  :q 

Danke für den Besuch von Mario und Stephan. Ist doch viel schöner wenn man sich mal &quot;persönlich&quot; sieht.

Danke auch an &quot;Nordlicht&quot;, für die SMS. Ich habe Verständnis dafür, Familie geht nunmal vor aber Dein Anglerherz hat bestimmt geweint?   

So mein neues BB (das Togiak) hat seine Taufe hinter sich und ich muss sagen, das ich mit meinen 105 Kg darin recht flott und wendig über die Ostsee schippern kann !  :k 
Also wenn ich mal kräftig abnehmen sollte, kann nen 2.ter Mann hinten mit dran und &quot;leichten&quot; Wasserski machen. :q  :q  :q 
Nein, Spass beiseite. Es ist wirklich ein riesen Unterschied zum U-Boat, die Wasserverdrängung ist um einiges weniger !! Und das ist es eben.

Gegen 10:00 war ich im Wasser und hatte wenig später einen schönen dicken Hornie dran, der sich aber gekonnt wie ein Merlin den Blinker abschüttelte und bestimmt mit einen riesen Flossenschlag sich von mir entfernte.
Naja, ich hatte jedenfalls Spass.

Am Tage haben wir dann gegrillt, gut was getrunken wegen der Wärme und mit den ollen Mücken zu kämpfen gehabt, besonders Maddin seine schwarzen Klamotten haben sie gemocht und haben das mit Stichen quittiert! :q :q 
Selbst Autan bewirkte nicht mehr viel.

Gegen abend haben wir dann intensiv gefischt, mit BB raus bis lang nach Sonnenuntergang.
Ausser ein Paar &quot;Anklopfern&quot; sollte es das gewesen sein.
Leider, aber es hat irre viel Spass gemacht. Besser als zu Hause sitzen und vom Angeln zu träumen.

Jedenfalls wimmelt das Wasser mit Jungfischen jeglicher Art!
Schön zu wissen, das es wieder &quot;Nachschub&quot; gibt.

Bilder kommen heute noch..........


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (11. August 2002)

*shit*

Naja, ist nicht aller Tage Abend. Meine Frau mußte Arbeiten  :c  und meine Lütte ist leider Morgens mit &quot;Flotten Otto&quot; aus dem Bett gestiegen da wollte ich es lieber nicht den ganzen Tag mit Ihr riskieren. War wohl die wärme   Nun ist Sonntag und Sie tut als wenn nichts gewesen wäre #d so sind sie halt die kleinen #c 

Ich hoffe der Job meiner Frau macht mir nicht noch die Brandungssaison kaputt, Job geht aber leider vor.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2002)

@ Marco
logisch geht der Job vor !   
Wir werden uns auch schon mal wieder treffen.  :q 


So, hier gibt es Pics zusehen: www.mikefish.de , unter Foto-Album,
dann &quot;10.08.02 Neues Belly Boat - Taufe&quot;

Sorry, musste die Pics auf meiner Page ablegen.  :g


----------



## Maddin (11. August 2002)

Mike, das *fanst*  nicht!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2002)

Jau stimmt !! Es funzt nicht.   
Sorry ein Stündchen warten, dann gehts bestimmt.
Als dann.....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2002)

*Jetzt aber !!*  :q 

Jetzt funzt es mit den Bildern.


----------



## Maddin (11. August 2002)

Schöne Bilder! Hab auch noch ein paar vom &quot;Lager&quot;....






Mike teleniert mit FFT





Warten auf den Sonnenuntergang





Paßt, wackelt und hat Luft?





Paß auf, da nagt einer an deinem Belly....





*Täter* auf frischer Tat ertappt!





Idealer Grund!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2002)

Hey Maddin,
Klasse Pics ! #6 
Ich hoffe der &quot;Täter&quot; hat keinen Schaden angerichtet?  :q 

Es war ein schöner Tag, ich könnte direkt schon wieder los mit dem BB.  
Leichten Muskelkater habe ich aber heute, naja geht auch wieder.
Ich hoffe das wir bald wieder los können.  :k


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. August 2002)

Ja, war nett.
Schade, das ich nicht mehr Zeit hatte; das nächste Mal.

Grüße an euch beide.(Mike und Maddin)

Stephan  :g


----------



## Klausi (11. August 2002)

Schöne Bilder. Hört sich ja gut an, mit euer Treffen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2002)

Ihr habt ja ordentlich Spaß gehabt! Ich mußte an diesem Wochenende arbeiten. :c Arbeit geht halt vor!

@ Mikefish
Dein neues BB sieht ja klasse aus, aber gibt es das Ding auch in einer bedeckten Farbe. Ist mir bitten zu grell. Du stehst ja drauf, ansonsten hättest Du ja nicht die neongrünen Schwimmflossen! :g  :q  
Würde da als Fisch auch einen weiten Bogen machen! Da rufen die anderen schon von weiten: &quot; Deckung, der Mikefish kommt schon wieder!&quot; :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2002)

@ Mikefish
Habe es selbst in einer anderen Farbe gefunden. Die wäre eher was


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2002)

@ BBangler

Klar gibs das auch in &quot;Teal/Black&quot; ,das ist so ein Blau-Grün. Und Flossen gibt es ja nun schon lange aus Transparentem Material !   

Das mit dem Sehen, sag mal nicht zu laut, sonst haste die ganzen Bootsangler gegen Dich, da ist ja sogar noch Motorengeräusch dabei !!  :q  :q  Und trotzdem fangen die auch ihren Fisch bei 5 m Wassertiefe. :m 

Aber mach doch mal nen Verbesserungvorschlag, ob die Angelindustrie nicht transparente oder durchsichtige BB´s aus Klarsichfolie baut. Dann sehen die Fische nur noch unseren dicken Hintern im Wasser hängen.  :q 
Wer weiss wie es dann mit den Fischen klappt ?? :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. August 2002)

ne das laß mal. dann sehen die Fische im Sommer nachher noch meine Kronjuwelen. Fkk im BB wäre dann nicht mehr möglich. Und was mach ich wenn ich über eine tauchschule angel, die mal wieder keine Markierung gesetzt haben? :q  :g  Glaube nur, das es den Dorschen nichts ausmacht, aber die 5 % Fänge an Mefo vom BB werden dein BB bestimmt meiden, wenn es von unten auch gelb sein sollte, glaube ich jedenfalls! ;+  Habe schon seit langem transparente Flossen, aber reiner Zufall! Die Farbe ist da egal!   Kannst auch neongelbe benutzen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (11. August 2002)

@ BBangler

Booaahhh !!#d 
Ist der Laden teuer ! Die wollen ja 185,- Dollar dafür haben!!   

Es ist SCHWARZ von unten.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (12. August 2002)

der teuerste war bei 480 $!!!
Den günstigsten habe ich bisher für knapp 140 $ gesehen


----------



## Salmonelle (12. August 2002)

So, 
ich war auch da, konnte aber leider keinen von Euch entdecken, habe auch kein BB aufm Wasser entdecken können, wo einer mit blutenden Fingern drinsitzt. Habe allerdings auch kein Fernglas dabeigehabt um auch den Horizont abzusuchen (wie weit fahrt Ihr denn so raus?). Seid Ihr links oder rechts vom Campingplatz gewesen, oder etwa mitten im Strandgetümmel??? Ich habe Fr. u. Sa. immer wieder den Strand abgesucht, und Euch nicht gefunden, obwohl mein Optiker sacht, meine :g  Brille  :g mit zwei Dioptrin links und rechts ist genau richtig für mich. Einzig bewegliches Objekt auf dem Wasser war ein Kutter (HEIL 24) der an einer &quot;Bohnenstange&quot; am Sa-abend recht vom Campingplatz festgemacht hatte.
Na ja, ich habe jedenfalls am Freitag ne schöne Moppedrunde über die Insel gedreht, bin dann abends ohne BB nach Staberhuk und habe 26 Möchtegern-Dorsche ausm Wasser geblinkert (geschätzte Gesamtlänge zweimetersechzig!!!), hab dann entnervt aufgegeben, nachdem denn auch noch ne MeFo mit Dottersack eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang von meinem Hansen Flash gebissen wurde... :c  :c  :c 
Samstag Abend bin ich dann wieder dahin (gute Brandung), aber außer Mini-Dorschen wieder nix vernünftiges.
Übrigens habe ich uns alle noch bei den Mücken gerächt, bin nämlich in der Nacht von Fr. auf Sa. nochmal die Bundesstraße von Heiligenhafen nach Puttgaden und zurückgebrettert, und habe ca 4367 von diesen Mistviechern mit meiner Tourenscheibe &quot;ERLEGT&quot; :q 
So, Grüße an alle die ich noch nicht kennengelernt habe, ich hoffe das Grillgut ist Euch gemundet, die üblen Mückenstichverletzungen heilen bald und Ihr macht das nochmal. DANN BIN ICH AUCH DABEI :z  :z  :z 

 Salmonelle


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. August 2002)

@ Salmonelle

Tja da haben wir uns leider verpasst.  :c 
Wir waren in Wallnau Richtung Vogelschutzgebiet, auf dem Parkplatz. Aber *nur*  am Samstag, bis 22:15

Den Segler an der Stange habe ich gesehen, wir waren südlich davon und mindestens doppelt soweit raus auf dem Wasser.   

Also beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt !


----------



## Maddin (12. August 2002)

Schade das wir uns verpasst haben, Salmonelle.
Aber wir haben uns auch zu zweit die Münder fusselig
gequatscht :q . War echt klasse! 

*kurzmaljuckammückenstich*

Danke für deine Mithilfe beim Mückenerlegen, aber um alle
zu schaffen musst du wohl noch 1.000.000 Mal über die
Piste fegen


----------



## Hamsterson (14. August 2002)

Moin!
Die Dorsche stehen jetzt tatsächlich viel zu weit draussen. Ich war am Samstag vom Schönberger Strand aus. Hatte erste Bisse erst in etwa 2km und im Dunkeln. Die Strömung ist zur Zeit so stark, dass ich dann mindestens 6 km zum Auto laufen musste. Solche Angelei sieht ehe nach Ausdauertraining aus. Und selbst in solcher Entfernung stehen die Fische nicht in Massen. Ich konnte nur einen Schwarm finden und 4 1,5-2Pfunder fangen.
Vor dem Rausfahren bin ich etwas mit dem Schnorchel rumgeschwommen und hab mehrere dicke Äschen gesehen. Wie fängt man die überhaupt ;+ 
Falls ihr ein neues Treffen plant, würde ich gern mitmachen.
Gruß


----------



## marioschreiber (14. August 2002)

> Wie fängt man die überhaupt



Wenn Du es jemals rausfinden solltest dann lass es mich wissen :q 

Eine Aussage eines Fliegenfischers:
1. Bis zum Anbiss solltest DU Gerät der Klasse 3 mit Vorfach 0,10 einsetzen...
2. Sollte es Dir dann gelungen sein, nach ca. 3000 erfolglosen Versuchen, einen Fisch zu haken (egal ob vor Wut mit Drilling im Rücken oder nach &quot;echtem&quot; Biss im
Maul) wirst Du eine Klasse 8 mit
30er Vorfach und 100 m 30 lbs Backing benötigen...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2002)

@ Mario, 

nette Animation,

hoffentlich kriegt der arme Kerl auch mal eine raus.  :q  :q  :q 


Viel Spass und &quot;TL&quot; für Freitag

Grüße Stephan


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. August 2002)

@ Mario und Stephan

watt iss &quot;TL&quot; ???? ;+ 

Und schmeisst mich jetzt nich mit so fremde Wörters rum !
Sacht mich mal de Wahrheit über desen Geheimcode !!  :q 

..au watt hepp wi lecht....  :q   :q


----------



## Maddin (14. August 2002)

TL = Tight Lines = Straffe Leine/Schnur :q


----------



## marioschreiber (14. August 2002)

Auch nichts anderes wie PETRI HEIL, aber Stephan ist wohl ein heimlicher &quot;Carp-Hunter&quot; :q 


(werde jetzt schonmal für Samstag meine FLYROD bereitlegen, die RUNNINGLINE erneuern und ein paar STREAMER raussuchen.)


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. August 2002)

Fein... TL hab ich jetzt jescheckt... *hicks*
aber watt iss nu wedder nen &quot;Streamer&quot; odder ne &quot;Runningline&quot; ???
Wo habt ihr bloß all de Fremde Wörters her ?
Ick versteh datt nich, mi Papa un mi Mutter, de hab all Tiet imma Dütsch gesabbelt !  :q 

Nej nej, de jongen Lüt von Heute !!  ;+


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2002)

Also, 
Mario hat das leider nicht ganz so richtig erkannt.

&quot;TL&quot; soll bedeuten, das dir der Fisch im Drill eine Menge abverlangt.

Hast du aber keinen gefangen, kannst du danach noch immer prima SE. mit deinem Girl haben.  (Girl engl.  = Frau)

Runnig Line heißt hingegen, das du NIE einen Fisch fängst, aber extem viel SE. mit deinem Girl (Girl engl. = Frau)
hast.

Streamer muß wohl eine Geschlechtskrankheit sein, wenn du zu viel Running line in zu vielen &quot;Tümpeln hattest. :q  :q   


So, geht´s dir nun besser.

&quot;TL + Runnig line ohne Streamer&quot;

wünscht 

Stephan  :g


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. August 2002)

Wie lautete eigentlich noch des Thema ???  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (15. August 2002)

Ja man kann doch leicht vom Thema abkommen, wenn man dauerd &quot;Girls&quot; ohne &quot;Streamer&quot; vor den Augen hat.  :q 

Man gut das ich *nur*  angeln gehe.  :g


----------



## marioschreiber (15. August 2002)

Hilfe !!!

Suche Volkshochschule die einen Kurs anbietet :

ENGLISCH FÜR ANGLER


----------

